# Mec 650 Progressive 12 gauge shot shell reloader.



## MathewsOutback (Dec 11, 2007)

Selling a older model MEC 650 Progressive shot shell reloader. Miscellaneous bushings, wadds, spent shells.
Haven't used in a few years, but it works good.
$30 or b/o.
Will send photos if needed. To large of file to post on here.
Text reply to (320) 26o-o100.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

SCREAMING DEAL alert... I wish I needed another one !!!! Wow


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sasha and Abby said:


> SCREAMING DEAL alert... I wish I needed another one !!!! Wow


No kidding, the wife would shoot me if I put a 6th MEC on the bench.


----------

